# Mallate/Mayate



## swift_precision

Esto es una pregunta mas o menos para los mexicanos aquí:  Qué significa esta palabra? ¿Es una palabra ofensiva o peryorativa?  Oí a un mexicano deciendo esto alguna vez y yo no sabía a qué estaba referiendose.


----------



## AndREA22

Si es una palabra vulgar, quiere decir homosexual, es muy ofensiva y por supuesto peyorativa. Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches

Y es mayate

Hasta luego


----------



## Grekh

¿mayate peyorativo? ¡Para nada! Bueno, al menos en donde yo vivo no es ofensivo. Mayate es el nombre de un tipo de escarabajo.


----------



## jester.

Grekh said:
			
		

> ¿mayate peyorativo? ¡Para nada! Bueno, al menos en donde yo vivo no es ofensivo. Mayate es el nombre de un tipo de escarabajo.



Mira, la definición sólo se refiere a México:



			
				Word Reference Dictionary said:
			
		

> * 2.* m. coloq._ Méx._ Hombre homosexual.


----------



## nijinzka

jeje si es una palabra bastante ofensiva que quiere decir gay u homosexual. Pero tambien se usa a veces si el hombre es el "amante" de otro hombre, jeje es muy comun que lo escuches decir.


----------



## nijinzka

En el sureste si se usa de manera peyorativa!


----------



## Yeu

nijinzka said:
			
		

> En el sureste si se usa de manera peyorativa!


 
En el norte también es peyorativo, aunque en el diccionario dice coloquial, a ninguno de mis amigos gay les haría gracia que les digan "mayates".


----------



## hohodicestu

Hola todos,

"Mayate" se les dicen a los Afro-Americanos (negros). Aqui en California no se si es un slang or es la definicion de la palabra.

saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En el ambiente gay , mayate es normalmente el que viene de Veracruz o también es alguien que sólo se acuesta con hombre lleva una vida heterosexual pero le gusta coger con los cabrones.
En el argot no gay, si es algo insultante


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> En el ambiente gay , mayate es normalmente el que viene de Veracruz o también es alguien que sólo se acuesta con hombre lleva una vida heterosexual pero le gusta coger con los cabrones.
> En el idioma no gay, si es algo insultante


Yo sabía que Mayate era una forma peyorativa de llamar a un hombre homosexual, pero también que era aquel "prostituto" que, sin ser homosexual tiene sexo con otros hombres sólo por dinero.
:confussed: 
Saludos


----------



## swift_precision

hohodicestu said:
			
		

> Hola todos,
> 
> "Mayate" se les dicen a los Afro-Americanos (negros). Aqui en California no se si es un slang or es la definicion de la palabra.
> 
> saludos


 
Pero en este sentido ¿se usa de manera peyorativa? ¿O solo llamarle a una persona que es negro "negro"??


----------



## Servando

Mayate es un escarabajo que abunda donde hay caca de vaca. Y correlacionando el escarabajo con la persona a la que se le llama "Mayate", es aquella que ronda la caca, es decir, persona que le gustan otros hombres y ... ¿por dónde lo hacen?, pues,  por donde esta la caca.


----------



## swift_precision

Servando said:
			
		

> Mayate es un escarabajo que abunda donde hay caca de vaca. Y correlacionando el escarabajo con la persona a la que se le llama "Mayate", es aquella que ronda la caca, es decir, persona que le gustan otros hombres y ... ¿por dónde lo hacen?, pues, por donde esta la caca.


 
aaah!..JAJAJA lol buena explicación amigo..lol


----------



## Grekh

Servando said:
			
		

> Mayate es un escarabajo que abunda donde hay caca de vaca. Y correlacionando el escarabajo con la persona a la que se le llama "Mayate", es aquella que ronda la caca, es decir, persona que le gustan otros hombres y ... ¿por dónde lo hacen?, pues, por donde esta la caca.


 
Jajajajajaajaj, bueno, este amigo ya nos dio una explicación más clara relacionando los dos significados...Yo insisto que en Guanajuato, que es donde yo vivo, se le llama Mayate a un tipo de escarabajo que es muy grande y de color verde.


----------



## Clarinetto

Yo estoy de acuerdo con hohodicestu que aqui en california se les dice a las personas de color negro mayate (pero es una manera fea de decirlo) y tambien estoy de acurdo que un mayate es un escarabajo. Esta es la primera vez que yo leo que se le llame a una persona homosexual mayate.


----------



## nobody in particular

Soy un guero americano en california, y yo tambien--antes de ahorita--solamente se que mayate es una palabra mala para los negritos. Mis amigos solamente me enseño las palabras malas. Ai.


----------



## Ribionchik

El insecto que en México se llama MAYATE, deposita sus huevos en el excremento, por esta razón, siempre lo verás empujando bolitas de excremento, entonces MAYATE significa que un HETEROSEXUAL empuja lo mismo en un GAY PASIVO.

Mayate es un heterosexual que tiene sexo por placer y/o dinero con un gay pasivo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Mayate, término peyorativo para homosexual. Desconozco si es pasivo, activo, si es hetero, si lo hace por dinero o por placer.




Servando said:


> Mayate es un escarabajo que abunda donde hay caca de vaca. Y correlacionando el escarabajo con la persona a la que se le llama "Mayate", es aquella que ronda la caca, es decir, persona que le gustan otros hombres y ... ¿por dónde lo hacen?, pues, por donde esta la caca.


 


> El insecto que en México se llama MAYATE, deposita sus huevos en el excremento, por esta razón, siempre lo verás empujando bolitas de excremento, entonces MAYATE significa que un HETEROSEXUAL empuja lo mismo en un GAY PASIVO.
> 
> Mayate es un heterosexual que tiene sexo por placer y/o dinero con un gay pasivo.


 
Mayate (a veces moyote) sí es un escarabajito... pero las dos deducciones anteriores me parecen algo fantasiosas. Tengo mucha caca de vaca y muchos moyotes en mi rancho: jamás los he visto empujar bolitas de caca. Eso lo hace otro tipo de bicho. Pero bueno... digamos.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Mayate (a veces *moyote*) sí es un escarabajito...


No sabía que a los mayates se les llamaba también moyotes, pensé que éste nombre era exclusivo para los zancudos (mosquitos), que en ésta temporada empiezan a abundar.
Saludos


----------



## brincola

Grekh said:
			
		

> ¿mayate peyorativo? ¡Para nada! Bueno, al menos en donde yo vivo no es ofensivo. Mayate es el nombre de un tipo de escarabajo.



Dice la Enciclopedia Espasa que:
Mayate(s) es un insecto de color verde parecido al cucuyo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Digo, _por mis rumbos _de mi rancho, ojo. Por Chalma, Estado de México.
Hay unos chiquitos color café, que apenas vuelan, y unos más grandes, negros, torpes voladores también. Solemos atarles una patita de un hilo para coser, echarlos a volar, y van dando vueltas, y vueltas, y vueltas alrededor de uno... los niños, muertos de risa, claro, pero a lo mejor me estoy saliendo del tema.

Salud.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Digo, _por mis rumbos _de mi rancho, ojo. Por Chalma, Estado de México.
> Hay unos chiquitos color café, que apenas vuelan, y unos más grandes, negros, torpes voladores también. Solemos atarles una patita de un hilo para coser, echarlos a volar, y van dando vueltas, y vueltas, y vueltas alrededor de uno... los niños, muertos de risa, claro, pero a lo mejor me estoy saliendo del tema.
> 
> Salud.


-Por acá también soliamos atarles una patita con hilo y echarlos a volar(aunque hace mucho tiempo que no veo que los niños hagan eso, será que ahora se  divierten con los videojuegos).
-Yo estudié en una secundaria técnica y acostumbrabamos darles el nombre de mayates a los estudiantes de las secundarias federales(porque usaban uniforme verde).

-Entonces podemos decir que en México la palabra mayate tiene  las siguientes acepciones:
1.- Nombre de un escarabajo
2.- Nombre que se les da a los heterosexuales que gustan tener sexo con homosexuales, pero que toman el rol activo nunca el pasivo (He oído que mientras lleven el rol activo afirman que no es una relación homosexual).

- Los mexicoamericanos utilizan la palabra mayate para referirse de una manera peroyativa a los afroamericanos.
EDIT
Referente a este último punto Fenixpollo cree que los mexicoamericanos confunden las palabras mollete y mayate:
Cuando vivía en Texas, los adolescentes de herencia mexicana y algunos de los inmigrantes mexicanos tenían un modismo despectivo para los africanos americanos: *mollete*. Se refiere (me explicaron y yo me imaginaba) al plato mexicano del mismo nombre: un bolillo tostado, con frijoles negros, queso y otros ingredientes al gusto.
Aquí estan los hilos con el tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=936823
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1178883&highlight=mollete

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hidrocálida said:


> -Por acá también soliamos atarles una patita con hilo y echarlos a volar(aunque hace mucho tiempo que no veo que los niños hagan eso, será que ahora se divierten con los videojuegos). Una lástima... me divierto mucho (y mi numerosa prole) haciendo eso. (Cuando vemos que ya están francamente desfalleciendo, pobrecitos, los saltamos, claro).
> -Yo estudié en una secundaria técnica y acostumbrabamos darles el nombre de mayates a los estudiantes de las secundarias federales(porque usaban uniforme verde).
> 
> -Entonces podemos decir que en México la palabra mayate tiene las siguientes acepciones:
> 1.- Nombre de un escarabajo
> 2.- Nombre que se les da a los heterosexuales que gustan tener sexo con homosexuales, pero que toman el rol activo nunca el pasivo (He oído que mientras lleven el rol activo afirman que no es una relación homosexual). Esos _detalles _no los sé, francamente.
> 
> - Los mexicoamericanos utilizan la palabra mayate para referirse de una manera peroyativa a los afroamericanos.
> EDIT
> Referente a este último punto Fenixpollo cree que los mexicoamericanos confunden las palabras mollete y mayate:
> Cuando vivía en Texas, los adolescentes de herencia mexicana y algunos de los inmigrantes mexicanos tenían un modismo despectivo para los africanos americanos: *mollete*. Se refiere (me explicaron y yo me imaginaba) al plato mexicano del mismo nombre: un bolillo tostado, con frijoles negros, queso y otros ingredientes al gusto.
> Aquí estan los hilos con el tema:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=936823
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1178883&highlight=mollete
> 
> Buenos, bonitos, y baratos.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## la_machy

En mi rancho también les llamamos ''chicharras'' a los mayates (hablo de los insectos), ya que en época de lluvias (cada día más escasas) y ante la amenza de tormenta, parece que se pusieran de acuerdo y emiten un ruido similar a un timbre de ''chicharra''. 
Igualmente, como comentan JJV e HidroC, soliamos jugar con ellos atándoles un hilo a una de sus patas (¡pobres animalitos! ¿porqué haciamos eso?).

Ah...se me olvidó comentar que también aca se usa para referirse a un hombre que _''supuestamente no es homosexual''_ pero igual tiene sexo con otros hombres. Por supuesto es ofensiva en ese sentido.


Saludos


----------



## flljob

Ribionchik said:


> Mayate es un heterosexual que tiene sexo por placer y/o dinero con un gay pasivo.


 

Primera vez que oigo que un hombre que tiene trato sexual con otro hombre no es homosexual (¡Chalesote!). Y esto lo han dicho dos veces en este hilo.

Sí es un término peyorativo, y casi siempre se acompaña de otras palabras duras. Por ejemplo:

Ahí va ese pinche par de mayates


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá un mayate es el insecto de color verde metálico al que se le amarraba un hilo y se hacía volar alrededor de uno; también puede ser un homosexual (que yo sepa, el término se utiliza para todas las variantes: activo, pasivo, de paga, gratis, etc.); digamos que es sinónimo de maricón.

Un moyote es un mosquito o zancudo, de esos que chupan sangre (que por cierto son hembras; los machos son vegetarianos, los pobres).

Machy, acá una cosa es un mayate y otra una chicharra o cigarra (o cícada).


----------



## Alma Shofner

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá un mayate es el insecto de color verde metálico al que se le amarraba un hilo y se hacía volar alrededor de uno; también puede ser un homosexual (que yo sepa, el término se utiliza para todas las variantes: activo, pasivo, de paga, gratis, etc.); digamos que es sinónimo de maricón.
> 
> Un moyote es un mosquito o zancudo, de esos que chupan sangre (que por cierto son hembras; los machos son vegetarianos, los pobres).
> 
> Machy, acá una cosa es un mayate y otra una chicharra o cigarra (o cícada).


Machy, yo también creo que te confundiste con la chicharra o cigarra. En Sonora le decimos chicharra, ésta es café y le atabamos el hilo y la volábamos y hacía ruido y..... ah que tiempos aquellos.
Al mayate (de un color verde metálico o verde mayate ) también le amarrábamos un hilo y a volarlo, pero este no hacía el ruido de las chicharras, más bien zumbaba.

También concuerdo en que mayate se usa para un hombre que tiene sexo con otro hombre, llámenle como quieran y como dijo Toño, cobre o de a gratis. 

También se usa en superlativo: pinche mayatón, o algo así.

Nada que ver con molletes ni moyote.

Saludos


----------



## la_machy

Disculpas por no responder antes. Viendo lo que Alma y Toño me han anotado, no me queda más remedio que aceptar que he vivido toda mi vida_ confundida _a este respecto, ya que siempre creí que que se trataba de un mismo insecto, pero con dos nombres(  error lamentable para alquien que viene de pueblo y ha pasado mucho tiempo en un rancho). En todo caso gracias compañeros por sacarme de mi error.


Saludos


----------



## escobar_mariana

Sólo para completar lo que ya han dicho, *mayate* es una derivación de la palabra náhuatl *mayatl*, que como ya dijeron hace referencia a unos escarabajos verde brillante. Casi podría asegurar que el juego de atar un hilo a los mayates y hacerlos volar en círculos proviene de la época prehispánica. Y quizás su doble significado también ; )

También la palabra *moyote* viene del náhuatl, *moyotl*, y se refiere a los zancudos.

Saludos


----------



## Hidrocálida

escobar_mariana said:


> Casi podría asegurar que el juego de atar un hilo a los mayates y hacerlos volar en círculos proviene de la época prehispánica. Y quizás su doble significado también ; )
> 
> *Hay un libro llamado Azteca de Gary Jennings donde menciona que los niños meshicas también hacían volar a los mayates.
> 
> *
> Saludos


----------



## fraarrmat

En México -donde todo tiene doble sentido- no podría quedar fuera la palabra "mayate" (que no "mallate") la cual se utiliza para nombrar a un pequeño escarabajo verde, café o negro que aparece en tiempo de lluvias, después de pasar la mayor parte de su vida en estado larvario comiendo excremento. Es muy común en las zonas tropicales. Los niños acostumbran atrapar mayates y atarles un hilo entre los élitros, sujetándolos por el otro extremo para que vuelen alrededor de ellos, como si fuese un avión de juguete. De ahí el dicho: "se fue con el hilo... como los mayates" aludiendo a quienes además de desaparecer o huir, despojan al anfitrión, de algún bien. También se utiliza para nombrar despectivamente a los militares (por el color verde de sus uniformes). La otra acepción es menos académica: se suele llamar mayate al hombre homosexual activo y es un término peyorativo además de sarcástico. La frase "Ah, trajiste a tu mayate" es una de las bromas más socorridas para recibir a un par de amigos que llegan juntos a una reunión. 
Variantes: 
"Mayatón" aplicada exclusivamente para referirse a un hombre homosexual activo.
"Tomayate" otra forma de llamar al escarabajo.
"Camisa mayativa" forma sarcástica de referirse a una prenda colorida que se considera poco masculina, por similitud y deformación de la palabra "llamativa"


----------

